# Suddenly- all is quiet..



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The Oct deadline has come and gone- kinda quiet for all the trouble this stirred up.
Any real news in your neighborhood?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

For all the hype there was... now it’s like the whole thing never happened.

:blink:


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Not particularly quiet in my area. A Lead Safe Certified Firm (and others) has the option to let it be quiet or to poke the hornets nest. Several of us down here have chosen to poke the hornets nest every now and then.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Still see no obvious compliance around the Boston area.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Everyone focused on the TSA foundlings


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> For all the hype there was... now it’s like the whole thing never happened.
> 
> :blink:


They just wanted some money from painters, that was it


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The few around here that got certified are not doing too many RRP jobs, not a lot in our area. I just got an email from a guy that had a training scheduled last week, 10 registered, 6 showed and one walked out after an hour saying he was not going to bother with it!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Everyone focused on the TSA foundlings


I'm spending my holiday weekend at Logan. I could use some fondlings.

Sheeeeet, if they want some of this, God bless 'em. 

I did love the guys in the speedos. Maybe that's the solution. Pretend air travel is a day on the beach. Wear what you you would on the beach, no one is overly modest THERE:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm doing about 2 or 3 a month.
Starting a nice old home 3rd week of December. Clean & paint metal roof,RRP on the siding.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I'm doing about 2 or 3 a month.
> Starting a nice old home 3rd week of December. Clean & paint metal roof,RRP on the siding.


So do you find you are getting more efficient and it is not so bad to follow RRP? Are you seeing more compliance/awareness?


(and I am going to ignore Bill's post!)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not that bad although it is a little less humid now so the guys aren't bitchin as much.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Usually when someone contacts us I can get a pretty good idea of the age of the home from location. I can them let them know about compliance.The people who have the larger homes don't seem to mind.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> (and I am going to ignore Bill's post!)


Why? are you:









?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why you know me better than that, but you can't just post pretty girls, need some beefcake to be fair!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little......


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

daArch said:


> I'm spending my holiday weekend at Logan. I could use some fondlings.
> 
> Sheeeeet, if they want some of this, God bless 'em.
> 
> I did love the guys in the speedos. Maybe that's the solution. Pretend air travel is a day on the beach. Wear what you you would on the beach, no one is overly modest THERE:


Those fat chicks broke off into like ten hot chicks. Did you boil em off or was it some kind catalyzed chemical reaction. There's gold in them there cottage cheese thighs. Jiggly Jiggly gold.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> Those fat chicks broke off into like ten hot chicks. Did you boil em off or was it some kind catalyzed chemical reaction. There's gold in them there cottage cheese thighs. Jiggly Jiggly gold.


I only see 9:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Why you know me better than that, but you can't just post pretty girls, need some beefcake to be fair!


Yah know Chris, if you wanted to have saved some time with the PhotoShop, I woulda have sent you an old wrestling team pict :thumbsup:.


----------

